# DirecTV Forum... Monitored...



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

forums.directv.com

Got this email today:


> Hello ebonovic,
> 
> First, wed like to welcome you to the DIRECTV Technical Help Forums and thank you for sharing your expertise with the rest of the community.
> 
> ...


The section in red was removed from the post...

Oh well... guess it crossed line regarding "hacking"


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> forums.directv.com
> 
> Got this email today:
> 
> ...


Well, Earl, let's be honest here....It was only a matter of time before you upset _*someone*_!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

They said they weren't going to say anything.


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

you silly lunix hackers


----------



## ChrisWyso (Mar 6, 2003)

I think it had more to do with kicking them in the balls about the USB ports and calling D* " 'fraidy cats " of the content people. 

I, for one, LOVE IT!!!


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

stickittodamaninitis


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

It is not like I am lying or saying anything wrong....
Guess they don't want their forum providing... ALL the answers 

No biggie...

Just thought it was intresting through...

Less then a week... not too bad...


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

ebonovic: your helpful nature is not welcome at DirecTV!!!


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> It is not like I am lying


Ah, but you were. They told you so.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

strangely enough my post linking my HMO howto page still exists


----------



## Thespis (Apr 24, 2003)

That's because they don't understand a word of it...


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe they didn't like your reference to tivo.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You're not alone ....
I tried answering a question at the DirecTV Forum where someone was asking about operating their DirecTV Receiver using a 12V DC supply. I tried to post a response with a link to a Radio Shack voltage inverter, and the word "Shack" was flagged as offensive!?! Does DirecTV have something against Radio Shack, or is there some new slang usage of the word "shack" that I'm not aware of?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

litzdog911 said:


> You're not alone ....
> I tried answering a question at the DirecTV Forum where someone was asking about operating their DirecTV Receiver using a 12V DC supply. I tried to post a response with a link to a Radio Shack voltage inverter, and the word "Shack" was flagged as offensive!?! Does DirecTV have something against Radio Shack, or is there some new slang usage of the word "shack" that I'm not aware of?


Maybe there's an S-Hack?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Maybe there's an S-Hack?


Well, I got around it by mispelling it as "Shacck". Crazy.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> Well, I got around it by mispelling it as "Shacck". Crazy.


That ad with SHAQ is offensive - perhaps that's why?


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Earl You Da Man.  Stick it to em. Keep coming here to show us what the y take out.  Show them up for the chicken Sh*&'s that they are. What are they afraid of? The truth hurts.  Btw Can you link me there so I can posts some truths!! In fact lets all give those ^&^%%$#$ censors some real work to delete!  :up:


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Earl You Da Man.  Stick it to em. Keep coming here to show us what the y take out.  Show them up for the chicken Sh*&'s that they are. What are they afraid of? The truth hurts.  Btw Can you link me there so I can posts some truths!! In fact lets all give those ^&^%%$#$ censors some real work to delete!  :up:


http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Tanks. I thought it was a general D* forum for chit chat. Of course they dont want outsiders coming in and giving Tech advice. They want to be in control. Do not attempt to adjust this forum.We control the horizontal. We control the vertical. Join us here each week when the control voice takes you to " The Directv Limits"!


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

Guindalf said:


> Well, Earl, let's be honest here....It was only a matter of time before you upset _*someone*_!


Lest you forget Earl was the one that discovered the HMO files on his R10. We all know they weren't happy about that.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh yah... I forgot about that....

An exact copy of that R10 screen posting, made it around in the DirecTV email system.... 

Ooops...  Guess I am blacklisted...

Again... pointing out that: Non-DirecTV employees should be doing the Beta testing.... 
Or at least be PART of the beta testing.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Well, I got around it by mispelling it as "Shacck". Crazy.


That's the problem. They must search for HACK, so any variation of it causes the message to be flagged.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

Actually, if you read the ToS on that board, it says somewhere that this is a place for experts like Earl, etc to answer peoples questions. Not D* employees.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Don't forget, the same thing happens here -- it's even been automated. Viz:

http://************.com/forum/


----------



## fredfillis (Sep 25, 2002)

> strangely enough my post linking my HMO howto page still exists


Prolly thought HMO was a typo. They don't want to know about any **** how-to's.

You know they have a "don't ask - don't tell" policy over there.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> You're not alone ....
> I tried answering a question at the DirecTV Forum where someone was asking about operating their DirecTV Receiver using a 12V DC supply. I tried to post a response with a link to a Radio Shack voltage inverter, and the word "Shack" was flagged as offensive!?! Does DirecTV have something against Radio Shack, or is there some new slang usage of the word "shack" that I'm not aware of?


There was a pirate's website that was called "Sat Shack" a while back. I don't know if its still around, but that might be the cause.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Well I added my two cents to your post on D's site. Go check it out when you have time. I would really like the 'official' word on why they will not active the usb ports to be able to use HMO etc... I'm sure they will just remove the post or change it but it would be noce to know why they have such a problem with it.



ebonovic said:


> forums.directv.com
> 
> Got this email today:
> 
> ...


----------



## bryanbna (Sep 17, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> You're not alone ....
> I tried answering a question at the DirecTV Forum where someone was asking about operating their DirecTV Receiver using a 12V DC supply. I tried to post a response with a link to a Radio Shack voltage inverter, and the word "Shack" was flagged as offensive!?! Does DirecTV have something against Radio Shack, or is there some new slang usage of the word "shack" that I'm not aware of?


It could be that R-Shacck doesnt sell D* equipment anymore.


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> Don't forget, the same thing happens here -- it's even been automated. Viz:
> 
> http://************.com/forum/


Bingo! Glass house, meet rock. AVSForum too


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I feel so special!

http://forums.directv.com/pe/profile/publicprofile.jsp?memberID=10102731

The day after DirecTV asked me to participate in this, they editted my standard hard drive replacement messages because "Discussions of networking or opening up the Tivo is against the Terms and Conditions of the Forums, but we appreciate the thorough and helpful suggestions you have been offering in the community."


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes, I got an offer yesterday to join too. That wanted a photo, I'm shy though.

litzdog your first 5 star rating came from me, I wanted to see if anyone could rate a post, or just the person being helped.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Edmund said:


> Yes, I got an offer yesterday to join too. That wanted a photo, I'm shy though.
> 
> litzdog your first 5 star rating came from me, I wanted to see if anyone could rate a post, or just the person being helped.


I was surprised by the invite because it doesn't seem like anybody rates posts. But obviously someone in DirecTV is watching their forum closely, both for frequent contributors, and for "inappropriate" answers.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I received two 5-Star ratings and a 1 star, which I guess averages out 3 star over all rating.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm... They must not like me 

Litz, can you put a good word in for me?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Just tried replying to another message:



> The body of the item you recently submitted contains text that violates site guidelines. If you wish to submit the item, please revise the wording.
> Reboot your unit. The R10s do something during their first week, that causes an internal _loop_ (at least that is our best guess)... A reboot fixed it for both of my R10s, I know over 8 months on my R10s with no problems.


The word "loop" was being filtered... so I changed it to internal-loop


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> The word "loop" was being filtered... so I changed it to internal-loop


As in looping access cards. Hacking.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

dswallow said:


> As in looping access cards. Hacking.


Gosh... it has been so long since I thought about that term...
That got rid of that what, 3 years ago now? When did they turn the HU stream off...

Oh well... go figure.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Hmm... They must not like me
> 
> Litz, can you put a good word in for me?


Gladly! It's kind of creepy being their only "TechKnow Guide" !


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> Gladly! It's kind of creepy being their only "TechKnow Guide" !


"Scary" is the word I'd use!!!  

Well, it is almost Halloween.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

I tried doing a rating too but couldn't get it to work. It's a javascript problem I've has for a while. I think the stuff that keeps bombing Earl is all automated.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Just tried replying to another message:
> 
> The word "loop" was being filtered... so I changed it to internal-loop


So you can't say something like "that really threw me for a loop" or "Loop the excess cable behind your entertainment center", talk about paranoid.


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

I didn't even know that DirecTV HAD forums!

How'd I miss THAT???


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

EricG said:


> I didn't even know that DirecTV HAD forums!
> 
> How'd I miss THAT???


Er, you were lucky????


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

A lot of the questions are easy to answer because most of the questioners are not hobbyists and most quandries are basic. On the other hand, they might have difficulty understanding the answer.


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

EricG said:


> I didn't even know that DirecTV HAD forums!
> 
> How'd I miss THAT???


I missed that too. I feel lucky enough to go out and buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

The automatic monitor doesn't allow the word "garbage" either.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

greywolf said:


> The automatic monitor doesn't allow the word "garbage" either.


Crazy.

What do you think of their forum software? Personally I'm getting frustrated with it. It's a pain to follow threads, and you're limited to just a few replies per thread. Not very good forum software IMHO.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

It's really bad. The only thing that makes it workable is the paucity of questions.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey Earl! I nominated you over there and got this email back from them:

Thanks for the nomination! We'll take this into consideration in deciding future TechKnow Guides.

Sincerely,
DIRECTV Forum Support


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Say hello to the new TechKnow Guide. Tivoburkee, me.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

SteelersFan said:


> Hey Earl! I nominated you over there and got this email back from them:
> 
> Thanks for the nomination! We'll take this into consideration in deciding future TechKnow Guides.
> 
> ...


Well thank you.... I await the invite email... 
I appriciate it.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

They only add one TechKnow Guide a week.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

I've noticed some posts that may have a negative direction to them or outside of DirecTV involvement no longer have reply buttons on them. It's sort of an ineffective locking since a reply to any post in the thread is treated the same way.


----------



## kryte98371 (Mar 29, 2005)

I know why "shack" was banned. Love shack! Baby, love shack!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

greywolf said:


> I've noticed some posts that may have a negative direction to them or outside of DirecTV involvement no longer have reply buttons on them. It's sort of an ineffective locking since a reply to any post in the thread is treated the same way.


I thought this was just a limitation of their forum software. It seems to happen no matter what the thread topic is discussing.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

For example, I had a question today about how to add an OTA antenna with a 5x8 multiswitch following as a followup to how a 3x4 won't work for HD programming. The only reason I can see for why it was the only post in the thread not to have a reply button is that it was outside of D*'s programming.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Have we seen a DirecTV employee, reply to a thread yet over there?


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

It supposed to be a user helping user forum. I haven't seen anyone identify himself as a D* employee.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ditto that I never knew there was a forum. I guess if you guys got censored no way will I head over there. I'd take it personally or something.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Funny... the word: _recall_ is filtered out as well.... has anyone found a list of the words that are filtered out?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Funny... the word: _recall_ is filtered out as well.... has anyone found a list of the words that are filtered out?


I can't *recall*, that really thuew me for a *loop*. When I get back to my *shack* I'll see.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Nice... very nice...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Have you tried words such as (sucks, bites, bytes, stinks, whack, prickly, incompetent, censorship)?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Nice... very nice...


You had to know it was coming. When a big fat shot like that opens up you just gotta take it.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Well... here is another word: _crap_ as in *crap shot* so it turned into crap-shot...

Aka... "Connecting via Vonage is a crap shot at best"

Question: Has anyone figured out how to to a line brake in the forum software? I am tired of my longer replys having to be one big run on paragraph.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

How about dish, echostar, charlie?

-Mike


----------



## JediKnight2 (Oct 2, 2003)

Two things...I understand that hacking their security measure, aka card, is wrong and shouldnt be talked about over there. BUT SECOND...the hardware..BELONGS TO ME...I BOUGHT IT...I PAID FOR IT...ITS MINE so if I want to pull the drive and slap in a peanutbutter sandwich, THATS MY BUSINESS!!


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

In my best Homer Simpson:
Mmmmm, peanut butter.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

Another dirty word I ran into today is "emulation".


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> ...
> Question: Has anyone figured out how to to a line brake in the forum software? I am tired of my longer replys having to be one big run on paragraph.


Nope. I agree it's ugly. And I haven't found a work around. It just ignores paragraphs. Crappy forum software. There, I said "crappy"


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

JediKnight2 said:


> Two things...I understand that hacking their security measure, aka card, is wrong and shouldnt be talked about over there. BUT SECOND...the hardware..BELONGS TO ME...I BOUGHT IT...I PAID FOR IT...ITS MINE so if I want to pull the drive and slap in a peanutbutter sandwich, THATS MY BUSINESS!!


True. But it's DirecTV's Forum, so they get to make the rules. Tivo Community Forum has rules, too.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> Question: Has anyone figured out how to to a line brake in the forum software? I am tired of my longer replys having to be one big run on paragraph.


A separate post for every paragraph should work, right?


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

I just put a line in with a hyphen.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Now they have gone and done it...
They made me a Tech-Know guy......


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Now they have gone and done it...
> They made me a Tech-Know guy......


Congratulations ebonovic.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Now they have gone and done it...
> They made me a Tech-Know guy......


Finally! Congratulations, Earl


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

By the way, don't using the word "glitching" in the DirecTV Forum


----------



## Tim32672 (Jan 3, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Now they have gone and done it...
> They made me a Tech-Know guy......


could have been the 5 stars I gave ya the other day.....


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I think glitching was a hacker term at one point.

Way to go Earl. Now, it will be interesting to see if they actually let you post anything helpfull.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Is football a banned term too?  What a 'loaded' question...oops


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

There have been a number of posts there about phone calls to D* being disconnected abruptly. Has anybody noticed a problem.


----------



## 69800 (Dec 22, 2002)

If D has this many people on the payroll just to monitor every single word Earl is saying about their stuff.... they are headed for mega corporatedom which is always the beginning of the end. I predict sooner than later you will not be able to get anyone but a machine on the phone...... During the Second World War there were 45000 members of the Gestapo. 

Earl can say ANYTHING.. as long as it is nice and happy and glowing. 

heh heh 

Mark


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Most of it is automated... And with the "high" [sarcasim off] volume of posts over there, one can go through ever new post in about 20 minutes tops.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, I find myself spending far too much time over there. I wish they could highlight new posts and indicate which threads I've participated in.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I got an email saying i'm receiving a gift tomorrow by FedEx for being a Techknow Guide, I wonder what it'll be? I hope it isn't a white remote.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

Maybe you get a nice shiny R15!!!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Really?

I didn't get an email saying that... 

Guess they don't like me any more...


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

They've had to censor you too many times.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

SpacemanSpiff said:


> Maybe you get a nice shiny R15!!!


One can only hope.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Check that.... The email just came in....

I guess we will wait and see....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> Check that.... The email just came in....
> 
> I guess we will wait and see....


Merry New Year.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

Maybe it's a H20-250.....


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

OOHHHH.... Ahhhhh that would be nice... since I have an H20 sitting in box that I have to get hooked up...


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

I hadn't been there for a while, I went back and read a few threads. It's pretty sad when the best advice you can give anyone who posts there to come here or the R15 board.

[edit]
After I posted that I read it and it sounded negative and harsh towards the TechKnow Guides and that's not how it was meant.

More precisely the best advice anyone on those boards can receive is to come here or the R15 board.

[/edit]


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> OOHHHH.... Ahhhhh that would be nice... since I have an H20 sitting in box that I have to get hooked up...


So how did you get a HR20-250 before they where released. Did your review of the R15 get you inside the inner circle? Did you have someone steal one for you? If you are a beta tester, why would you let people know that you have one? Doesn't the NDA forbid you from even disclosing that you have one?

Okay, ebonovic, give up the goods.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

I only got my DirecTV news for January. There hasn't been a new Guide in a while. How many are there?

Earl said H20, not HR20-250.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

greywolf said:


> I only got my DirecTV news for January. There hasn't been a new Guide in a while. How many are there?
> 
> Earl said H20, not HR20-250.


So, is a H20 just a standard HD capable DirecTV receiver? That does not make much sense. Why would one of the DVR kings buy a HD capable receiver? Can he really have that many TVs?


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

To get Ka band signals. It's the only box that does.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

greywolf said:


> To get Ka band signals. It's the only box that does.


I understand that the H20 will allow viewing of new MPEG4 HD signals from the new feeds including the Distance Network Signals from NY and LA, which is likely the reason the earl bought a H20. I guess not being on the forum for a couple of days can leave someone behind the latest news.

Sorry, Earl and thanks Greywolf.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow. Serves me right for declining the opportunity to be a TechKnow Guy. Oh well...
-
Carl


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

SeattleCarl said:


> Wow. Serves me right for declining the opportunity to be a TechKnow Guy. Oh well...
> -
> Carl


So are we lead to believe that since Earl is a "TechKnow Guy" that DirecTV is going to send him all of their new toys to play with?

Now that could be both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tbeckner said:


> So are we lead to believe that since Earl is a "TechKnow Guy" that DirecTV is going to send him all of their new toys to play with?
> 
> Now that could be both a blessing and a curse.


Ouch... that hurt...

Nah, I got an H20 so I can check out the differences between OTA and the MPEG4 signals here in chicago...

but really... Ouch... that hurt....
I thought I have always been fair and have tried to represent things as fairly as possible...

[walking away with tail between my legs] sniff


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

I took that as a blessing or curse for you being stuck with the new toys.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Ouch... that hurt...
> 
> Nah, I got an H20 so I can check out the differences between OTA and the MPEG4 signals here in chicago...
> 
> ...


Wasn't meant to hurt. If they did send you new toys then they would what something in return and that is the part that could hurt.

So, you are saying that the H20 can do OTA HD, or are you going to compare the picture on the H20 to the HR10-250 or another OTA receiver.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

tbeckner said:


> Wasn't meant to hurt. If they did send you new toys then they would what something in return and that is the part that could hurt.
> 
> So, you are saying that the H20 can do OTA HD, or are you going to compare the picture on the H20 to the HR10-250 or another OTA receiver.


Yeah, I guess a fair and unbiased review is something they wouldn't want.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tbeckner said:


> Wasn't meant to hurt. If they did send you new toys then they would what something in return and that is the part that could hurt.
> 
> So, you are saying that the H20 can do OTA HD, or are you going to compare the picture on the H20 to the HR10-250 or another OTA receiver.


Okay... I understand now... been another bad day on the forums...
No feelings hurt (I kinda figured it was a joke anyway).

I was planning to compare the H20 MPEG-4 locals with both the OTA signals I recieve (and I just checked the manual, it can get Off-Air channels), and the corresonding MPEG-2 DNS feeds.

I just need to get the new dish now... 

FYI: It is is getting kinda painfull... My wife keeps asking... how many new toys are you going to get...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Check that...
The manual for the H20 says... Off-Air broadcast.
But it doesn't specifically say Digital Off-Air broadcasts, or that it will decode OTA HD

Guess I am going to have to wait till I activate it to check it out....


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

It has an ATSC tuner but no NTSC. The H20-600 has the LG 5th generation ATSC tuner in fact.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The gift came, there were two very heavy bobble-head dolls, one of Peyton Manning the other of Brett Favre. Along with a necktie, in its pattern is written "ESPN HD ESPN2". They're giving me 3 months free of the HD package, which I don't subscribe to. I'm am very appreciative of these gifts.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

In other words..... Leftover NFL Sunday Ticket Spiffs.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm... a nice size firecracker in the Brett Favre bobble-head doll will be cool...

Go Bears... 

hey a gift is a gift...


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Hmm... a nice size firecracker in the Brett Favre bobble-head doll will be cool...
> 
> Go Bears...


After his performance this season, the only place for the firecracker is up his........ooops, no, that's cruel! 

(and no, I'm not a Packers fan)

Go Steelers!!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

My DirecTV TechnoGuide gifts were indeed a pleasant surprise ....

Brett Favre bobblehead doll
Peyton Manning bobblehead doll
Napolean Dynamite chapstick
Black "Italian Job" Tshirt
3-mos free HDTV package


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Trade ya "Italian Job" for "Tony Hawk"....

I did get a cool Showtime mug though..


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> Go Steelers!!


I'll second that!!!


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't remember giving my address or real name when I signed up. How do they know where to send the stuff?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

greywolf said:


> I don't remember giving my address or real name when I signed up. How do they know where to send the stuff?


Probably cross referenced to the billing system.
Maybe they used an email address...


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

They had the NSA look you up?


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

Maybe I didn't get my gift because I used a temporary e-mail address when I signed up for Guide.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

See... being sneeky cost you some cool bobbleheads...

I had to give the Brett one to my neighboor, it was too nice of quality to blow up...

Anyone a Payton fan?


----------



## Jim Abbett (Nov 6, 2005)

Manning? Yes Sir!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Jim Abbett said:


> Manning? Yes Sir!


Yep... check your PM..


----------



## crkeehn (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for letting us peasants ;-D know what the goodies were. It sounds like someone was ordered to clean out a closet at Directv

Have a good New Year Y'all


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Anyone wanting to send me free stuff... even if it is just clearing out the closet... fine by me... so long as it isn't "nasty"... and that Brett Favre bobble was boarderline...


----------



## s_rath_lp (Dec 30, 2005)

Greetings. I am one of the unfortunate souls that didn't properly research before I bought an upgraded R10 from weaknees. I can't return it, the only option they will give is to sell me a DSR 7000 shell for $35 that I can put my card and drive in. 
If I understand correctly, the DSR 7000 is a Series 2 upgradeable w/ Zipper. I was looking around for a DVR80 shell but couldn't find one. Is there a difference? Any other options out there?

Thanks


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

There is no real differnce betweent he DSR700 and the DVR80...


----------



## s_rath_lp (Dec 30, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> There is no real differnce betweent he DSR700 and the DVR80...


Thanks! I ordered a DSR7000 shell. Now I only have to wait for the new unit's arrival before I can unlock the power!

BTW, thanks for all the help you've given people in this forum. I have spent hours looking over the info that has been posted, your availability is impressive.

Steve


----------



## chrpai (Nov 1, 2005)

I got an SD-DVR80 "shell" lying around.... who wants it and whats it worth?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

s_rath_lp said:


> Thanks! I ordered a DSR7000 shell. Now I only have to wait for the new unit's arrival before I can unlock the power!
> 
> BTW, thanks for all the help you've given people in this forum. I have spent hours looking over the info that has been posted, your availability is impressive.
> 
> Steve


Thanks... Just giving back all the info that I have learned here over the years...


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Thanks... Just giving back all the info that I have learned here over the years...


Earl,
You did a good service!


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Anyone wanting to send me free stuff... even if it is just clearing out the closet... fine by me... so long as it isn't "nasty"... and that Brett Favre bobble was boarderline...


I finally got my stuff today. The letter was nice. The 3 months of free HD program package was better. What were they thinking sending Brett Favre dolls to the Chicago area? My wife liked the clock. She's obviously easy to please though.


----------

